# New C50 from the Netherlands



## Carvor (Aug 3, 2004)

Ready to test ride!

My C50 setup

Frame: Colnago C50 HP (HM) size 48 sloping, color NL12
Fork: Colnago Star carbon
Headset: Colnago Star headset 1 1/8”
Seat post: Colnago carbon 28mm
Cranks: Stronglight Pulsion carbon compact 50/34
Bottom bracket: Stronglight Twister SL - ISIS
Chain: Wippermann Connex 10X1 stainless
Levers / Shifters: Campagnolo Ergopower Record
Front derailleur: Campagnolo Record CT 
Rear derailleur: Campagnolo Record medium cage 
Rear Sprockets: Campagnolo Record 10 speed, 
12-25 or 13-29 (for climbing)
Brakes: Campagnolo Record
Wheels: Decathlon Panta Racing climbing set
Tyres: Michelin Pro Race 23
Skewers: Tune titanium
Stem & Bars: Deda Alanera carbon
Pedals: Speedplay zero stainless
Saddle: Fi'zik Aliante carbon

Total weight: 7172 g


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Carvor said:


> Ready to test ride!
> 
> My C50 setup
> 
> ...


It looks good, but how many spacers do you have??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Prettiest bike I've seen in a while. I like your classically steep Dutch style staircase, too.


----------

